# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 22.01 Released - 17th April 2019

## mohamed73

*What is New ?*  *Improved Huawei App Extractor
Improved ZTE Flashing
Improved Asus Fastboot Raw Flasher
Improved Asus Raw Edl Flashing
Improved LZ4 Extractor* *  Samsung  Added Disable Security Statement [ADB]
Added Samsung Remove RMM State [Combination + Root] 
SM-J400F
SM-J400G
SM-J400M
SM-J400FN
SM-J600F
SM-J600FN
SM-J600GF
SM-J600GT
SM-J600G
SM-J600L
SM-J600S
SM-J600K
SM-A600F
SM-A600FN
SM-A600G
SM-A600GN
SM-A600N   Added Following Models with the Support of 1. Reset FRP
2. Format
3. Backup Security / Wipe Security / Restore Security
4. Read Firmware Backup
5. Write Flash
6. Reset Screen Locks
7. Disable Screen Locks
8. Read Pattern* *  Micromax  Canvas Infinity
Canvas Infinty Pro
Dual 5
Q400 (Canvas Blaze 4G)
Q415 (Spark Vdeo)
Q416 (Canvas Pace 4G)
Q4202  (Vdeo 5)
Q4202 (Bolt Warior)
Q450 (Canvas Sliver 5)
Q469 (Canvas Play 4G)
Q491 (Canvas Amaze 4G)
YU5010
YU5010A
YU5040 (Yureka Black)
YU5200 (Yureka S)
YU5551 (Yureka 2)   Jio 
F10Q
F30C
F50Y
F90M
F120B
F220B* *  Orbic  Wonder* *  Vivo 
Vivo Y66 (PD1621)
V9
V9
V11
V11 Pro
Y91
Y95* *  ASUS  ZenFone Max M2 ZB633KL
ZenFone Max M2 ZB632KL
ZenFone Max Pro M2 ZB630KL
ZenFone Max Pro M2 ZB631KL
Z370KL (ZenPad 7.0)  Lenovo  L38041 (K5 Pro)
L58041 (S5 Pro)* *  ZTE  Blade A570
Blade B125 (Boost Jett 4GX LTE AU)
Blade A125
Axon z999 -- Fixed  Alcatel  OT-4060S
OT-4060O
OT4060A
OT4060W (Pixi 4)
OT-5044C (BUZZ 6T 4G Cricket)
OT-5044S
OT-5044G (BUZZ 6T LTE TELUS)
OT-5044Y
OT-5044T
OT-5044O
OT-5044K
OT-5044I
OT-5044D
OT-5044A
OT-5044R (BUZZ 6T LTE)
OT-5051A
OT-5051D
OT-5051J
OT-5051M
OT-5051T
OT-5051X (Pop 4 Slate)
OT-5056I
OT-5056G
OT-5056N
OT-5056W
OT-5056U
OT-5056O
OT-5056M
OT-5056J
OT-5056A
OT-5056X
OT-5056D
OT-5056E
OT-5056T (Pop4-5.5 C)
OT-6055A (Idol 4 Bell)
OT-6055B
OT-6055H
OT-6055i
OT-6055K
OT-6055O
OT-6055P
OT-6055Y (Idol 4 LTE)
OT-6055U (Idol 4 LTE Cricket)
OT-6070H
OT-6070O (Idol4 S SKT)
OT-6070J
OT-6070D
OT-6070K
OT-6070Y (Idol 4S)
Vodafone VFD 900
OT-6070T (Idol 4S)
OT-P355X
OT-P353X
OT-P350A
OT-P350X  (POP 8 LTE)
VF-1397 (Tab Speed 6)
VF1400 (Vodafone Tab Prime 7)
OT-9030G
OT-9030Q (POP4-10G)* * VF-1497 (Vodafone Tab Prime 6)* **  *Added Enable Diag. Port  [ASUS]* *Added Enable Diag. Port  [OPPO]* *Improved DFU To EDL Reboot*    *WARNING : IMEI                    Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair    is          Intended    to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI  Written   in    Phone       Back .                     We are not responsible for any Problem caused by      mis-using      this          Function. User will be Sole Responsible for      any  illegal      Activity   done   by     using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.    * *  D o w n l o a d L i n k*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**   -: Buy Now | Official Website :-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## REALKIM

شكراااا جزيلا

----------


## yaserphys

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks

----------

